# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Masha, Mashka, Mashenka

## mashamania

Do these nicknames or diminutives of Maria all pretty much have the same connotation? or is one or another more intimate or another more casual?

----------


## Красота-то какая

> Do these nicknames or diminutives of Maria all pretty much have the same connotation? or is one or another more intimate or another more casual?

 No, they're all different. I'll list all these forms from the most intimate to the most rude. 
M*a*shenka is very very nice. You can call so a close friend, your child, your wife, or a person you dislike to make what you say sound cinical.
Mash*u*la, M*a*shechka mean the same thing. Absolutely. 
M*a*sha is quite neutral, but you cannot address "Masha" an adult woman that is not a friend of yours. You use unformal "you" = ti with Masha. 
Mar*i*ya is formal. 
M*a*shka (Also M*a*n'ka) sound familiar and slightly abusive. But you can call so a close friend of yours if you know she won't get offended.

----------


## mashamania

> Originally Posted by mashamania  Do these nicknames or diminutives of Maria all pretty much have the same connotation? or is one or another more intimate or another more casual?   No, they're all different. I'll list all these forms from the most intimate to the most rude. 
> M*a*shenka is very very nice. You can call so a close friend, your child, your wife, or a person you dislike to make what you say sound cinical.
> Mash*u*la, M*a*shechka mean the same thing. Absolutely. 
> M*a*sha is quite neutral, but you cannot address "Masha" an adult woman that is not a friend of yours. You use unformal "you" = ti with Masha. 
> Mar*i*ya is formal. 
> M*a*shka (Also M*a*n'ka) sound familiar and slightly abusive. But you can call so a close friend of yours if you know she won't get offended.

 Thank you! спасибо!   ::   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Thank you! спасибо!

 Since this is for you fan website, I think you could also call her "Наша Маша" (Nasha Masha) which means "our Masha!" It's kind of catchy sounding (to me at least).

----------


## Красота-то какая

Also then М*а*ша-растер*я*ша   ::   
Masha - rasteryasha 
It is a delicate and tender way of saying: Masha-who-is-always-losing-things. For silly girls.[/b]

----------


## mashamania

Наша Маша 
Yeah, that is a catchy phrase, and easy to cheer! lol   ::   
Маша-растеряша  
cute lol!   ::

----------


## Triton

Хороша Маша, да не наша...   ::

----------


## Chuvak

Наша Маша горько плачет
Изнасиловали значит!

----------


## Бармалей

> Наша Маша горько плачет
> Изнасиловали значит!

 Our Masha sobs bitterly
It means they raped her!??!?  ::

----------


## Красота-то какая

Yes   ::  Originally the verse wasn't cruel 
Н*а*ша Т*а*ня гр*о*мко пл*а*чет
Урон*и*ла в р*е*чку м*я*чик
Т*и*ше, Т*а*нечка, не пл*а*чь:
Не ут*о*нет в р*е*чке мяч! 
Our Tanya is sobbing bitterly
She has dropped her ball into the river
Cheer up, Tanechka, don't cry
The ball will not go down.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Yes.  Originally the verse wasn't cruel.

 That's one of the very popular poems by famous soviet children's writer Agnia Barto.
Some of these poems gave birth to hundreds of parodies, most of which are rude or indecent. 
Наша Таня громко плачет 
Уронила в речку мячик 
Тише, Танечка, не плачь: 
Не утонет в речке мяч!
------------||---------------
------------\/---------------
Наша Таня, типа, плачет -
Уронила, типа, мячик.
Нет бы ей прикинуть, дуре -
Не утонет он, в натуре. 
or (мишка=teddy bear): 
Уронили мишку на пол,
Оторвали мишке лапу.
Все равно его не брошу,
Потому что он хороший.
------------||---------------
------------\/---------------
Даже если спирт замерзнет 
Все равно я пить не брошу 
Буду грызть его зубами 
Потому что он хороший. 
That's the only innocent version of mishka-poem. Other poems about Mishka are so sadistic I don't dare to quote them here.   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Chuvak  Наша Маша горько плачет
> Изнасиловали значит!   Our Masha sobs bitterly
> It means they raped her!??!?

 Exactly   ::   
Our Masha is sobbing bitterly
Therefore She was raped!!!

----------


## Chuvak

Если красавица в рот брать стесняется
Дай ей по печени - пусть покривляется!!!

----------


## wanja

Наша Маша горько плачет -
Уронила в речку мячик.
Тише, Танечка, не плачь -
А то будешь там где мяч!!!

----------


## Красота-то какая

> Наша Маша горько плачет -
> Уронила в речку мячик.
> Тише, Танечка, не плачь -
> А то будешь там где мяч!!!

 уронила Маша, а попадёт Танечке?   ::

----------


## Бармалей

Wow. These are terrible -- like an even more twisted form of "Joy to the World (the Teacher's Dead!)" This was horribly popular in like fourth grade (set of course to the tune of the religious hymn Joy to the World (the Lord has come):
Joy to the world,
The teacher's dead,
We barbequed her head,
And as for the body,
We flushed it down the potty,
Let Heaven and nature sing, let Heaven and Nature sing...

----------


## Friendy

> Yes.  Originally the verse wasn't cruel.
> 			
> 		  That's one of the very popular poems by famous soviet children's writer Agnia Barto.
> Some of these poems gave birth to hundreds of parodies, most of which are rude or indecent. 
> Наша Таня громко плачет 
> Уронила в речку мячик 
> Тише, Танечка, не плачь: 
> Не утонет в речке мяч!
> ------------||---------------
> ...

 Another version:
Наша Таня громко плачет 
Уронила в речку мячик 
Тише, Танечка, не плачь: 
Всё равно соседский мяч!

----------


## basurero

> Wow. These are terrible -- like an even more twisted form of "Joy to the World (the Teacher's Dead!)" This was horribly popular in like fourth grade (set of course to the tune of the religious hymn Joy to the World (the Lord has come):
> Joy to the world,
> The teacher's dead,
> We barbequed her head,
> And as for the body,
> We flushed it down the potty,
> Let Heaven and nature sing, let Heaven and Nature sing...

 Lol, good one. I remember that.

----------


## Rtyom

> Наша Маша горько плачет -
> Уронила в речку мячик.
> Тише, Танечка, не плачь -
> А то будешь там где мяч!!!

 Наша Таня громко плачет,
Уронила в речку мячик.
Тише, Танечка, не плачь,
А не то я дам под ср*ч!  ::

----------


## Hyoga

How do you feel when you are called---without any nicknames, just directly, 
like "Sergei!!" "Alexandr!!" ????

----------


## Indra

> How do you feel when you are called---without any nicknames, just directly, 
> like "Sergei!!" "Alexandr!!" ????

 it's okay, absolutely

----------


## Hyoga

Спасибо 
And what do you think...
the relationship between man and woman but they're friends,
a man says to her to call him ---ka nickname, like Mashenka, 
there's something means special or it happens a lot in the friendship?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Hyoga* 
"-ka" is used between lovers, relatives, close friends, in a very friendly atmosphere between colleagues sometimes. a girl hardly will be offended if called "-ka" from not a very familiar person, but it's better to refrain. 
But it's ok to call so your woman secretary. "Леночка, принеси чаю, пожалуйста". "Анечка, для меня есть новая почта?" 
"-ka" doesn't mean love or intimacy in the ordinary sense.
And some people are too shy to call anyone "-ka".

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by Hyoga  How do you feel when you are called---without any nicknames, just directly, 
> like "Sergei!!" "Alexandr!!" ????   it's okay, absolutely

 So someone addressing you in such a way would not imply that they were trying to stay a little distant or didn't want to get personal?

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by Indra        Originally Posted by Hyoga  How do you feel when you are called---without any nicknames, just directly, 
> like "Sergei!!" "Alexandr!!" ????   it's okay, absolutely   So someone addressing you in such a way would not imply that they were trying to stay a little distant or didn't want to get personal?

  It's better to mistake and to choose more formal address than to mistake and to choose too familiar/unceremonious form - if you don't feel the difference between Mashka and Mashenka, Maria will be the best of options

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> So someone addressing you in such a way would not imply that they were trying to stay a little distant or didn't want to get personal?

 Addressing someone "Вы" is much more likely (and a better way!) trying to stay distant, than calling you full name. Because "Sergei" can be diminished to friendly "Serega" (Сер*ё*га) which is permitted only between pretty close friends. 
P.S. Although it may sound jokingly between friends, I often address my buddies "Вы, Александр, сделали нечто ужасное". It sounds cool.

----------


## Hyoga

> *Hyoga* 
> "-ka" is used between lovers, relatives, close friends, in a very friendly atmosphere between colleagues sometimes. a girl hardly will be offended if called "-ka" from not a very familiar person, but it's better to refrain. 
> But it's ok to call so your woman secretary. "Леночка, принеси чаю, пожалуйста". "Анечка, для меня есть новая почта?" 
> "-ka" doesn't mean love or intimacy in the ordinary sense.
> And some people are too shy to call anyone "-ka".

 whoa it's surprising that calling someone just adding -ka gets you Russians shy! 
I understand well that -ka nickname is used frequently and usually even between man and woman... 
And can I recognize you basically call friends/familiar people with those nicknames originated from the basic name? *except for the unique nicknames, etc. given by your frineds jokingly

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I understand well that -ka nickname is used frequently and usually even between man and woman... 
> And can I recognize you basically call friends/familiar people with those nicknames originated from the basic name? *except for the unique nicknames, etc. given by your frineds jokingly

 I'm not sure you may call that a nickname. It's just one of the many forms every russian name has. And yes, we basicaly call each other by names.  ::  The convinience is you can chose the form of name that suits the situation the best.

----------


## Бармалей

> I'm not sure you may call that a nickname.

 Yeah, these are usually called "dimunuatives" in English -- a "shortened" form of an actual name. I think that Russian distinguishes between it as well: уменьшительный vs. кличка. A nickname is usually something that's just attributed by one's friends/family that describes some trait they have. So maybe you have a guy named Mikhail, who's called Misha as his diminuative, but maybe his soccer buddies call him something like "shorty" (b/c he's not tall) or "rabbit" (b/c he's fast/has big ears/looks like Bugs Bunny/whatever).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> whoa it's surprising that calling someone just adding -ka gets you Russians shy!

 Ehmmmmm, not shy, but calling -ka between men surely causes suspicions about their homosexuality. Between girls it's always ok, between men and women it depends on situation. Khm... I call -ka all my female friends and they seem to be pleased.  ::  And many of them call me "Vitalichka" (-ka from Vitaliy) though we're not lovers. I do say calling -ka not always means love and all. Just close relationship. 
As I understand your language, you basically add -kun and -chan to men and women names to show some formality. Names without them are permitted between close friends. I think the same with -ka, but -ka is also caressing thing, not just a sign of friendship.   

> And can I recognize you basically call friends/familiar people with those nicknames originated from the basic name?

 Yeah, they're not nicknames actually. Just a familiar "branch" of naming.

----------

